
Some Google managers maintain personal blacklists - exolymph
https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/google-manifesto-blacklists.html
======
maruhan2
So people don't like working with some people. That's surprising because?

~~~
trendia
Suppose you decide not to hire someone. That might be OK. What if a coworker
recommends not hiring them because they don't like the person? Again, that's
probably OK.

But now consider if you read a list created by various people, many of whom
you've never met. The person you want to hire is on the list. You neither have
the full feason the person is on the list nor the personal relationship with
the perso who added the name to the list. Unlike in the previous cases, names
can be added for no reason other than a personal vendetta or a political
disagreement unrelated to work performance.

And that's why blacklists are far more than jist "not liking to work with some
people". You can't know whether you like working with that person if you don't
even know why theu're on the list or if the person who added them is lying.

From the worker's perspective, they get into an argument one day with a
supervisor, get fired, and suddenly can't find work at any company they apply
for. That's a chilling effect.

~~~
TheAdamAndChe
I see what you're saying, but if in one interview someone is throwing a
million red flags that show they are not and likely will never be fit to
working there, then why not make the blacklist to ensure they don't interview
again and fake their way through it?

~~~
novembermike
Employee gets sexually harassed by manager, tries to retaliate but can't prove
anything. S/he leaves the team, but now they can't find any work in town
because the manager put them on the blacklist.

------
b3lvedere
"A Google spokesperson told Inc. that the practice of keeping blacklists is
not condoned by upper management, and that Google employees who discriminate
against members of protected classes will be terminated."

Yikes! Actually terminated.

Grammar jokes aside.. they can't really choose to not protect the protected
classes eh? But everyone has their blacklists, whitelists, etc. No rocket
science.

~~~
huac
These unconscious biases make it even more important that 'members of
protected classes' join management, rather than people with discriminatory
beliefs.

~~~
LocalH
That assumes that 'members of protected classes' cannot also hold
'discriminatory beliefs'. I dont believe the two are mutually exclusive.

------
wolco
The company culture is really starting to fall apart. I wouldn't be surprised
to see internal changes structurally to teams. Managers should manage but not
be able to pick their team.

~~~
ariwilson
A junior employee publishes a memo, it gets leaked, there is a media shitstorm
because anything one Google employee does reflects on the entire company. Now
all of a sudden the culture is falling apart?

Managers certainly should have influence on who is on their teams but
obviously not absolute control.

~~~
yuhong
I remember michaelochurch talking about closed allocation for a while now.

~~~
Simon_says
I haven't thought about him in a long time. I miss him. HN is lessened by his
absence.

------
nkuln
Some people maintain personal blacklists.

~~~
meitham
As long as they don't upgrade them to "kill list" then that's fine!

------
pottersbasilisk
Personal blacklists are a great way to get your company sued.

